# Clear PVC



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking to build some equipment. I have seen some clear PVC for sale in the States, but haven't come across any here in my travels. Anyone know of any retail outlets selling it?

cheers


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Try calling plasticworld.ca


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Also try JJ Downs in Etobicoke


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Agree with the above two posts. 

JJ has clear PVC if that is what you're after. Or, if you need the bigger acrylic tubes for reaction chambers, that is where Plastic world will be able to help you.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

I just bought some 1" clear plastic tubing similar to the stuff that most lfs sell as a 3' length for $7.99. But this stuff has a thicker wall, about double, but no where like pvc. I got it at Plasticworld. I think it is in North york. It came in a 6' length for just over $4, and if you tell them what sizes you need, they will even cut it for you. I got my length cut into about 8 pieces.


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

the better question is what do you plan to build? you probably want acrylic and not PVC.


----------

